# BAVDEK Anyone??



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

I heard a piece of music last night: 
*BAVDEK*: Christmas Suite for horn & string quartet (recorded Sunday 17th December in the Slovenian Philharmonic Grand Hall, Ljubljana by SIRTVS) ...
I have never heard of Bavdek!! is any one familiar with this composer?


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

The mighty Internet tells us that he is a Slovenian music professor and classical composer. That seems to be about it. You can find a photograph of him here:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:BavdekDusan.jpg


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks BassFromOboe, not much to go on in the wiki site, but if you ever get the chance to hear it you make the effort, it was a very interesting piece, minimalism?? But very well put together.


----------

